# Light Meter Recommendations?



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

The company I work for is getting more and more into LED retrofits and general lighting upgrades and this is slightly new to me on the large commercial scale. 

I am looking to buy a light meter to start doing some lighting calculations of my own. Any recommendations on what light meters are decent. Looking for one that is accurate enough to do the job and not so complicated to use.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

We just have one light meter at our shop. It's a Greenlee 93172. It doesn't do anything fancy, but it works fine. If you're looking for a no-frills model, this would do it.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I almost bought one of those today at Platt. I just wanted to if anyone had other recommendations. It looked like it was a pretty decent one from my standpoint but i dont know much about the meters to say. Glad someone has used them so i know theyre not a bad choice,


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*This one*

Seriously, I have this one. I love it. 

http://www.extech.com/instruments/product.asp?catid=10&prodid=564

Air, wind speed, temp, light ......


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cletis said:


> Seriously, I have this one. I love it.
> 
> http://www.extech.com/instruments/product.asp?catid=10&prodid=564
> 
> Air, wind speed, temp, light ......


That looks awesome but I am so leery of products that do too many totally different tasks. How long have you used it? Is it still accurate?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep*

I've used it 2 yrs now with no problems. I compared it with a nice one and its right on the money for lux/lumens.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good to know. Looks like it can measure ac duct airflow too.


----------

